# PubMed- Immune-mediated disorders among women carriers of fragile X premutation alleles.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Immune-mediated disorders among women carriers of fragile X premutation alleles.*

Am J Med Genet A. 2012 Aug 17;

Authors: Winarni TI, Chonchaiya W, Sumekar TA, Ashwood P, Morales GM, Tassone F, Nguyen DV, Faradz SM, Van de Water J, Cook K, Hamlin A, Mu Y, Hagerman PJ, Hagerman RJ

Abstract
The relative risk of immune-mediated disorders (IMDs) among women carriers of premutation alleles is estimated by a survey for IMDs among 344 carrier women (age 19-81 years; mean 46.35 and SD 12.60) and 72 controls (age 18-87 years; mean 52.40 and SD 15.40). One hundred fifty four (44.77%) women carrier had at least one IMD, as did 20 controls (27.78%). Among women carriers, autoimmune thyroid disorder was the most common (24.4%), then fibromyalgia (10.2%), irritable bowel syndrome (IBS; 9.9%), Raynaud's phenomenon (7.6%), rheumatoid arthritis (RA; 3.8%), Sjögren syndrome (2.6%), systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE; 2.03%), multiple sclerosis (1.74%). Of 55 carriers age 40 or older with FXTAS, 72.73% had at least one IMD, compared to 46.54% of those without FXTAS (nâ€‰=â€‰159), and 31.58% of controls (nâ€‰=â€‰57). The estimated odds ratio (OR) for IMD is 2.6 (95% CI 1.2-5.6, Pâ€‰=â€‰0.015) for women with FXTAS relative to those without FXTAS; the likelihood of IMD in carriers without or with FXTAS was also significantly higher than for controls (OR 2.1, 95% CI 1.1-4.2, Pâ€‰=â€‰0.034; OR 5.5, 95% CI 2.4-12.5, Pâ€‰<â€‰0.001, respectively). Similarly, the odds of having an IMD among carriers with FXPOI is about 2.4 times higher when compared to carriers without FXPOI (95% CI 1.1-5.0; Pâ€‰=â€‰0.021). The likelihood of IMD in carriers with or without FXPOI is greater (OR 2.4, 95% CI 1.1-5.0; Pâ€‰=â€‰0.021) compared to that of controls. © 2012 Wiley Periodicals, Inc.

PMID: 22903889 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

